# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Plotselinge schouder en nekpijn

## Zwartje

Bij het wassen van mijn haar kreeg ik plotseling een enorme pijn in mijn nek en schouder. Ik had niet het gevoel dat ik iets verdraaide er was gewoon ineens pijn.
De pijn is echt enorm. Ik kan mijn hoofd nauwelijks bewegen, mijn ene arm kan ik slecht omhoog tillen en eigenlijk doen alle bewegingen pijn. Ik heb nog geen houding gevonden waarin ik pijnloos kan zitten/liggen. 
Het lijkt wel alsof ik door een vrachtwagen ben aangereden zeg.

Heeft iemand ook ooit zoiets gehad?? 

En ik deed dus niks raars en voelde ook niks verdraaien of verrekken. 
Ik heb pijnstillers genomen, maar dat helpt eigenlijk nauwelijks, misschien een heel klein beetje. 

Het is een beetje als een stijve nek maar dan 10 keer zo erg...

----------


## katje45

Hoi Zwartje,

Net als je rug, kan het zo ook in je nek schieten. Heel vervelend. Je kan zelf pijnstillers slikken en als het niet beter wordt of je vertrouwd het niet contact opnemen met je arts.

Zelf heb ik nekproblemen en daardoor last van mijn schouder tot in mijn vingers toe. Ik lig zeker ook te stuiteren in bed en blij als ik eventjes in slaap dommel. Heel vervelend.

Wil je sterkte wensen!

----------


## Zwartje

Hoi Katje, ik heb een nare nacht gehad. Ik wist gewoon niet meer hoe ik moest liggen. Op mijn rug was pijnlijk en op mijn zij ook. Eigenlijk was rechtop zitten nog het minst pijnlijk, maar dan kun je niet slapen.
Nog een keer pijnstillers ingenomen en toen ben ik tegen de ochtend ingedommeld. 

Ben toch naar mijn werk gegaan omdat ik dan ten minste afleiding had en het is toch in de loop van de dag minder geworden. Het voelt nu nog vooral als een zeeeeeer stijve nek en beurze spieren. Alsof ik overdreven achterlijk heb gesport en al mijn spieren pijn doen van mijn rug, nek en armen..

Ik snap eigenlijk nog steeds niet wat deze opdonder heeft veroorzaakt. 
Ik hoop dat het zo elke dag wat minder wordt.

----------


## katje45

Hoi Zwartje,

Ik ga hard voor je duimen dat het snel weer helemaal weg is. En soms weet je gewoon niet hoe iets ontstaan is. Succes!

----------


## Zwartje

Het is gelukkig al een stuk minder. Slapen is nog wat pijnlijk en mijn hoofd draaien ook. De klachten lijken eigenlijk wel op een nekhernia. Dit zou over moeten kunnen gaan met rust. Ik probeer inderdaad mijn nek en schouder en arm niet te overbelasten, maar ook niet helemaal in rust. Wel mijn spieren juist soepel houden.

Ik heb wel de hele week hoofdpijn gehad, dat zal er ook wel mee te maken hebben denk ik.

Bedankt voor je medeleven Katje 45.

----------


## peteroostende

Heel herkenbaar  :Wink: . Ik zeg dan ik heb last van mijn Trapezium. De 'Trapezium' is een spier ter hoogte van de schouderbladen die zorgt voor de beweging van bovenrug, schouders en nek. 
 :Frown: De oorzaken kan een verandering in spierspanning zijn, waardoor het lichaam te hard op deze spier inwerkt en de spier zich als het ware verrekt. Het zachte weefsel gaat hierdoor soms zwellen. Hierdoor ontstaat een chronisch terugkerende pijn en ongemak, in tegenstelling tot eenmalige pijn. 
 :Confused: Komt voor bij voor bij herhaalde bewegingen .Ik heb tevens een kromming in bovenrug en het chronisch vermoeidheid syndroom en de 'Trapezium' is één van de symptomen.
De eigenlijke naam is 'Trapeziussyndroom' en valt in de klasse van skeletspieraandoeningen.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): De pijnlijke regio warm houden , laten inmasseren met een warmtezalf en rusten is de boodschap. 
Peter

----------


## katje45

Hallo Peter,

Gelukkig komt het bij jou van die spier af. Het probleem is groter wanneer er een zenuw bekneld zit in je nek.

----------


## Agnes574

Zwartje en Peter,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met jullie??

----------


## Zwartje

De pijn was na een paar dagen weg en had nog een paar dagen het gevoel alsof ik onder een vrachtwagen had gelegen.
Daarna gelukkig geen last meer gehad. Een of andere verrekking zal het wel geweest zijn.

----------

